# Alpine Blotched Bluetongue localities



## jordo (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got a few different coloured alpine blotchies and I'm often asked about localities, "where do the white ones come from" etc. The extent of my knowledge is that there are lowland and alpine, as for the pink, orange, yellow and white variations in the alpines I don't have much of an idea, can anyone help?


----------



## sobrien (Jan 9, 2006)

Well the one in the middle that is yellowy black can be found up near Mt Buller. To the left and right of that, the animals look like normal blotchies to me. As for the one on the far left, I don't know 
Someone should know though!


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 9, 2006)

these ones came from zululand


----------



## Parko (Jan 9, 2006)

Jordo the one on the left looks like the ones found in the Blue mountains and central western slopes, here's a pic of a wild one to compare.


----------



## zen (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree with Parko there, the specimen on the left is definitely an Alpine form, most probably from the central highlands. 
The brown one next to it is a typical Lowland form. Probably Victorian, possibly Melbourne area. 
Not sure about the two on the right, but Sobrien's got it covered.


Pike, do you know the geographic origin of those handsome specimens :?: 
Nice colouration. 8)
By the way, what's the vege mix you're feeding them. Is it a packaged commercial brand? Looks good & they seem to love it.


----------



## jordo (Jan 9, 2006)

The 2nd from left was just a lowland for comparing.
Pike1- they are nice!


> here's a pic of a wild one to compare.


Your not wrong, they look like twins.
The one on the right is definately alpine, just a bad photo.
Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## zulu (Jan 9, 2006)

*re Alpine*

Pikes blotchys are from my line zen,he really looks after them well,onley the best tucker i see.The two females that bred last year are on their year off and this year it looks like thereis just a two year gravid and a older female.Yeh that one on left looks northern type central highlands or blue mountains jordo.Just such variation in color among litters from the same local :?mine produce mainly pink,shades of orange or deep red and most have dark red mixed through the pink or orange mainly anteriorly.


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 9, 2006)

Zen, they are blue mountains, the food is their weekend mix.Roo meat, egg,calcium and frozen vegies,peas ,carrot,corn, beans and potato. they get fresh fruit and vegies through the week.
Nice blotchies, i like them all, even the lowland one, would love to see a pic of them cleaned up.


----------



## peterescue (Jan 9, 2006)

high plains form


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is a wild one I recently photographed near home West of Lithgow


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Jan 10, 2006)

i like the high plains form


----------



## zulu (Jan 10, 2006)

*re Alpine*

The black and yellow bluey in jordos first pic is nice


----------



## peterescue (Jan 10, 2006)

hehe, python smython. keep the pics coming fellas. I love the high plains ones but the yellow is great, The Blue Mountains are superb and I like blotchies.
BTW, I could be wrong but I think T nigrolutea was the first bluetongue described in Australia.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 10, 2006)

I probably am wrong but I though T. scincoides was the first lizard discovered in Aust.


----------



## zulu (Jan 10, 2006)

*re Alpines*

I just like blue tongues in general peter especially when it comes to feeding its nice to have something thats cosmopolitan in diet and not to demanding to look after.


----------



## jordo (Jan 11, 2006)

I got the black and yellow one from Pails and a few weeks later she had five babies some of them are yellow like their mum and some are a bit more orange. I'll try and get some more pics of them a bit cleaned up, the pink one is shedding at the moment so should look a bit nicer.
This is the pic of the yellow and black one from Roys website (before I bought her).
I've heard that the blotchies scientific name describes them as black and yellow - nigro(black) lutea(yellow). But don't know if this is correct, Anyone speak latin?!


----------



## peterescue (Jan 11, 2006)

*re Alpines*



zulu said:


> I just like blue tongues in general peter especially when it comes to feeding its nice to have something thats cosmopolitan in diet and not to demanding to look after.



me too, I like getting in the pit and having all the guys come out to the feed bowls and the couple that always come straight over to me to get hand fed morsels.


----------



## zen (Jan 11, 2006)

> ...the blotchies scientific name describes them as black and yellow - nigro(black) lutea(yellow). But don't know if this is correct...



Yes that's correct Jordo. Yours is a great example of this colour variant.
Perhaps the type specimen was from the same locality, though most Alpines have the black & yellow on the flanks, even if they've got pink or orange blotches.
Do you know what that specimens geographic origin is :?: 
Also, if it's not a rude question, how much did you pay for her?
You sure scored well. She's paid for herself already. :wink: 


Peter, that's an interesting specimen you've posted. 
Where are the "High Plains" :?: 


Pike said:-


> they are blue mountains, the food is their weekend mix.Roo meat, egg,calcium and frozen vegies,peas ,carrot,corn, beans and potato. they get fresh fruit and vegies through the week.


Thanks for that info, the Blue Mountains specimens are particularly rich in colour. Amongst the best for sure. :mrgreen: 
You sure spoil them with that great tucker. :wink: 



Zulu said,


> this year it looks like thereis just a two year gravid and a older female


That's quite young for a female to breed. I've heard that very young & old females only produce a few babies. Would you agree with this?
Is that pic you posted, of the two gravid females mentioned?.
Very nice specimens you have there. Choice! 8) 


> most have dark red mixed through the pink or orange mainly anteriorly.


Very interesting quality that. I've seen some from Oberon specimens with that feature & also some Tumbarumba Alpine populations have it.



That's a nice pic of a beaut specimen there Dave. Thanks for sharing it.
It's looks like it could be a gravid female. Still early stages though.



It's great to see all these different Alpine Blotchies.
I'll try & put some pics up of one's I've found, though most are road-kill :cry: . 
They have a bad habit of basking on the road. :?


----------



## zen (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's some road-kill. 
Sorry about the flies & guts!














This specimen is from Katoomba.


By the way, have any of you Blotchy keepers found that they often prefer to sleep out in the rain or in wet spots. :? 
:idea: My theory is that it either helps to keep them cool or it facilitates a shed. 
It certainly doesn't help with belly scale rot, which is their main weakness.


----------



## peterescue (Jan 11, 2006)

The high plains region is the are of Central Southern NSW to Victoria encompassing the Alpine region.


----------



## zen (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Peter.

Can you be more specific as to the locality of that specimen?


Cheers, zen


----------



## Parko (Jan 11, 2006)

Another photo of an Oberon blotchie, sorry for the poor focus.


----------



## Parko (Jan 11, 2006)

Like I said very poor focus, but look's kinda evil doesn't it?
In a nice kind of way ofcourse :twisted:


----------



## zen (Jan 11, 2006)

That's *wicked* Parko.

Freaky shot 8) 

I like it.  


P.S - Nice specimen too.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 11, 2006)

Very nice colours and action shot (shame about focus but its all good)


----------



## peterescue (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry Zen, she was handed in by an English backpacker so locale was sketchy, She knew it was south of Wagga.


----------



## peterescue (Jan 11, 2006)

Rennie said:


> Very nice colours and action shot (shame about focus but its all good)



the grass is perfectly in focus


----------



## Rennie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats true but like I've said before, I'm not the hortoculturalist, my mum is, so I'm not interested in the grass LOL

PS You might be interested to hear Pete, today a couple of us guards and the first aid guy rescued a seagull at Luna Park. It had a fishing hook through its beak which we removed and cleaned up and one of the guards here also takes in sick animals so she will give it antibiotics for a while and release it again. i've now been bitten by a snake and a bird in one day. No pics sorry.


----------



## zen (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Peter.


> she was handed in by an English backpacker so locale was sketchy, She knew it was south of Wagga.



If that's the most detail you have, then that's cool. 8)

Just asking cause I've got this condition called _maximus curiositiensis_. :wink: 

It's fatal to cats but *eternal students* (like myself) seem immune. :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Jan 12, 2006)

No worries zen, Steve Sass in Wagga seemed to know a lot more about the type and their general locality.
I spent a bit of time trying to get the details. I am absolutely sure I saw her boyfriend on theta Rolf Harris animal hospital program with a pair of blueys in britian.


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 12, 2006)

couple more pics? hope yall like them


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 12, 2006)

oops put up one pic from yesterday up again sorry. Got another pic anyway. All the blueys are nice. Its great to see such variation in colouring all in one thread. Has anyone got any more pics?


----------



## zulu (Jan 12, 2006)

*re Alpine*

Very nice dave,pity they get run over so often,i like the various local blotchys.Took afew pics of the ones with the red flush F left M right blue mountains form and two males ble mountains form.The males were fighting and carrying on big time this year,ile have to see what happens with the young females zen i have seen deformatys in one or two year old? fem blotch a friend had and most died.


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 12, 2006)

Zulu that one top left has a lot of red around his head? Yes they certainly do get run over, it amazes me there is any left. I get to see a a lot each year as I live in a rural area and they come in near home. Often on the roads around here too. I have been thinking of making a pit and buying some if anybody has any?


----------



## zulu (Jan 12, 2006)

*re Alpine*

Feb to march is when most alpines are born dave so thats the time to look for them advertised,was a few around last year.Problem is they have big babys but fewer than eastern blueys,i should have some but i wont be selling them all off.Steve bred his lowlands early but he lives up north and ive seen some alpines advertised as being bred months ago?maybe they was kept indoors.Last year was feb and they can go in jan earliest here outdoors till early march the latest.Ime sure there would be breeders of bloted in bathurst and surrounds they are so common there they must have them.  The male and fem pic i posted came out on the bottom and the two males on top.


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 12, 2006)

heres a couple of pics of zulus babies.


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info Zulu. I will keep an eye out. They just seem a bit expensive the blotchys.


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thinking about it , the young ones are so nice I will have toget several


----------



## zulu (Jan 12, 2006)

*re Alpine*



Davem54 said:


> Thanks for the info Zulu. I will keep an eye out. They just seem a bit expensive the blotchys.


 Yeh i suppose its how you vew it,they lump all the different varietys of blotchies under one name and the average lowland blotch compared to a highlands animal is like a diamond python to a average coastal carpet in color.If Glen Shea was to separate them it would be a nitemare anyway with people carying on about intergrades and stuff i can imagine really.In the book reptiles of the highcountry they talk of the true montane type apparently in NSW and a smaller type with yellow blotches in some areas they have many localities listed.Sorry i cant find the book to get the details but someone will know like superpete,good read anyway.


----------



## peterescue (Jan 12, 2006)

looking for it now, must be my copy at your place, bugger


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 12, 2006)

Its alright i have my copy, it says"there appear to be 2 colour races present on the southern highlands:a lowlands form which has yellow blotches, and a montane variety which has pink blotches.The latter race appears to attain a greater length than the lowlands form.


----------



## peterescue (Jan 13, 2006)

well thats not going to cover it at all. Needs to be a bipartisan Senate inquiry into all the T.nigrolutea forms. Theres at least 4 maybe 5 in this thread alone.
Anyone got any Tassie examples?


----------



## zen (Jan 13, 2006)

:idea: I've noticed that sometimes when Alpine's get bitten by cagemates esp. on the head, after the scab is shed the wound is bright orange. 
This is well illustrated by Zulus pic of his male above. The large head scales on this specimen are broken up in the orange areas which confirms the connection between the damage & the increased pigmentation.
My theory is based on observations on specimens with good orange colour & might not occur in specimens with white or yellow blotches.


Males tend to bite each other on the head, whereas males bite females on the shoulder region when mating. 
This can be used to used to determine the sex of Blotchies that have bred before.


Note: Spots of intense red can also occur randomly on the back & tail base in some individuals usually within the blotches. 
They can be born with these so are not always associated with injury.


----------



## peterescue (Jan 13, 2006)

noticed this as well Zen, had one that had numerous lesions and the regen areas had a mix of black and the bright orange scales. agree, would like to see what occurs in the others.


----------



## zulu (Jan 13, 2006)

*re Alpine*

Maybe,but ive seen others all red blotches and young ones with the coloration,like the other male had its head bitten too and alott of ones with red have it on undamaged scales.Ile have to get some more pics of adults that have grown up from the same line,a friend has a few of my young ones grown up with mixed red and pink all over and another with all reddish blotches.Interesting theory anyway zen and peter ile get you the pics when i can ime there today but the weathers not too good unfortunately.


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 13, 2006)

In westerns the scars are usually orange as well,told nathanbris i would post these again.


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 13, 2006)

it was a blue mountains type


----------



## zulu (Jan 13, 2006)

*re Alpine*

Waste not want not hey pike  :lol: Heres another pic of the two males.


----------



## jordo (Jan 13, 2006)

> Do you know what that specimens geographic origin is
> Also, if it's not a rude question, how much did you pay for her?


I wasn't told when I got her but someone on the first page (first reply) thinks Mt Buller area.
I paid $300 for her, even if it was a male I would still be happy (although she was very fat when i got her) at the time Roy was about to buy is pet shop, he said later that anyother time and he probably would have kept her, to see if it was a her!
But now I've got 5 more  


> I've noticed that sometimes when Alpine's get bitten by cagemates esp. on the head, after the scab is shed the wound is bright orange.


 I've also seen this in "normal" lowlands, but not to the extent it happens in alpines.


----------



## zen (Jan 13, 2006)

WOW Pike! That photograph is incredible! 

I've never seen an image of an adult Diamond Python eating a reptile.
I know hatchlings eat lizards but it's unusual in adults.
Prof. Shine writes that 14% of their diet is reptiles, but this may include juveniles(?).

Such a pity to see such a gorgeous Alpine Blotchy in that context though. :cry: 
I assume it was already dead before being fed to the snake. :? 
What was the cause of death in the little beauty?.

So it was a Blue Mountains type eh! 
Stunning coloured blotches. As red as they get I reckon. 
Was it from Zulus bloodline?.


Pike wrote:-


> In westerns the scars are usually orange as well



Peter wrote:-


> noticed this as well Zen, had one that had numerous lesions and the regen areas had a mix of black and the bright orange scales. agree, would like to see what occurs in the others.



& Jordo wrote:-


> I've also seen this in "normal" lowlands, but not to the extent it happens in alpines.



These statements seem to confirm the theory :idea: 

I had a male with no intense orange pigmentation on the head. After his first battle with another male in the mating season, he developed it.



Cheers, zen 


P.S - Jordo, that's a great price for such a nice specimen & gravid too!!!
Congrats! Can you show us some pics of the bubs?.


----------



## zulu (Jan 13, 2006)

*re Alpine*

Well my other males jeallous,hes been getting the crap bitten out of his head and suffered a gammy leg(he reckons no pain no gain)hes still no tom cruise.He did manage to bite a bit of the other ones tail off though,hes calling you zenida the spider zen and wants to know when things will start looking up so he can start his modelling carreer :lol:


----------



## zen (Jan 13, 2006)

Good on him for fighting back.
I gather he's not the dominant male then Zulu.
They sure can get pumped up with agro when the females are reproductive.



> ...hes calling you zenida the spider zen...


I've got no idea what this means. :? :?:


----------



## zulu (Jan 13, 2006)

*re Alpine*

Yeh they fight like buggery zen ile have to make more enclosures,it all works though,will be keen to see if the young ones come out normal from the two year old.


----------



## zulu (Jan 13, 2006)

*re Alpine*

These are some of my babys grown up zen from a cou[le of years back,nice contrast similar to pikes babys and the one getting eaten by the diamond python.


----------



## zen (Jan 14, 2006)

Well Zulu, that's probably the best looking Blotchy I've ever seen :mrgreen: 

The colour in those blotches & the solid black are as good as it get's. 8) 

What locality is that one's bloodline?
It looks like a female to me? 

Put me on the waiting list for her babies. :wink:


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 14, 2006)

Here are a couple of Camberra blotchies a friend has.


----------



## zen (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice pink blotched specimens there Pike.


----------



## Parko (Jan 14, 2006)

Just a little question for you blue tongue ppl, do you think wild blue tongues eat a simillar amount of
vegetable matter in the wild as you provide in captivity? What type of native vegetable matter would they feed on? Anything that's soft and green?


----------



## jordo (Jan 14, 2006)

Some more pics of the adults, and babies (nearly adults now). None of the babies have shed recently so no good pics sorry, none of them are as nice as their mum anyway.


----------



## jordo (Jan 14, 2006)

more pics...[/quote]


----------



## jordo (Jan 14, 2006)

more pics...


----------



## jordo (Jan 14, 2006)

> Put me on the waiting list for her babies.


I'll take seconds if she does breed, that orange ones perfect  


> do you think wild blue tongues eat a simillar amount of
> vegetable matter in the wild as you provide in captivity?


They'd eat whatever they could find i think, some of there range doesn't offer much plant matter but they probably eat dead insects, bird and roo droppings, orchid flowers? (not sure on that one). I'm only basing this on a particular place I know where both blotchies and eastern blueys exist.
On the topic of food, has anyone ever feed there blueys mushroom, and is it OK for them to eat?


----------



## zulu (Jan 14, 2006)

*re Alpine*

Good pics jordo,ive seen one eating a xmas beetle at taralga sept first years back,yeh they like fungus (mushrooms)even the babies and snails,fruit,veges.Most absolutely love pink rats and mice and go nuts when they get them shaking them and eating whole, ide imagine they would eat cicadas and crix but i havent tryed them.Also in the wild there is uswually grass hoppers (locusts?)where they live they may also eat them but i havent tryed them either.What zen and pike was saying about scars going orange may be right as your close up of the alpine seems to indicate this but i cant see much on the others,maybe it comes about in older lizards that have been constantly bitten in the same areas and the alpine with the red spots looks old (but nice)


----------



## Zib (Jan 14, 2006)

Parko said:


> Just a little question for you blue tongue ppl, do you think wild blue tongues eat a simillar amount of
> vegetable matter in the wild as you provide in captivity? What type of native vegetable matter would they feed on? Anything that's soft and green?



Parko,

I've seen the lowland form eating the little purple berries of the native plant Dianella Revoluta (Tasmanian Flax lily) near Cape Otway in Victoria.

Like Zulu (Colin) has said I think they prefer to eat any little critter they can run down. I've seen them eating Christmas beetles and such and have also fed mine what I think is the larval stage of cicadas (that I dug up when weeding the garden) a big juicy white grub. One of my females ran from about 2 metres away to grab it.

I suspect they'd eat fallen flowers too.

Fabulous Alpine blotched pics too, everyone


----------



## jordo (Jan 14, 2006)

> Most absolutely love pink rats and mice


I used to breed mice when I had my snake and would give em hoppers all the time, the larger blueys can even get an adult mouse down (I only did this if they hadn't eaten for a while, and I couldn't be stuffed chopping up a fruit salad for them!), love watching them tackle mice :twisted: :lol: 
Just came in from feeding them now! (dogfood, egg, spinach, banana), luv my blueys :mrgreen:


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Zib and welcome, the grubs are beetle larvae, usually christmas beetles and rhinos up here


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 15, 2006)

Founds this one this morning in my driveway. He wasn't impressed about getting his photo taken and nearly nailed the camera. (I think its a male) Have seen some with hardly any red in them , but this one has heaps. This thread has been really great to see all the different colours, is there any more pics around?


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Dave,zach at bluetongues.net is after some pics of wild blueys for his wild page and is asking if anyone wants to post some pics there with locality info.you will get credit for the pics and credit to this site.


----------



## zulu (Jan 15, 2006)

*re Alpine*

Good one dave,pikes right there post him up on blue tongue skinks . net they really like those photos theyd be welcome for sure,wish i had a nice one like that on the driveway!


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok I will check it out. Dave


----------



## peterescue (Jan 16, 2006)

can be hard to find sometimes, heres a link

http://www.bluetongueskinks.net/blue.htm


----------



## jordo (Jan 16, 2006)

checked out that site and now I'm depressed  . Why can't we get any of those sweet island varieties of bluetongues here!
Damn import laws :evil: 
they don't have many good blotchie pics so go and post it on there Dave, its a very nice animal.


----------



## Zach (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Folks!

Thanks Pike for letting these guys know about our search -- we're finally getting around to the Wild Page on bluetongueskinks.net and need some help from our fellow Australians. We can't create information as we don't live there, and we don't want to read anything in books. We're looking for first-hand experience and personal photographs of wild animals. Any and all credit will be given for photos offered for this page. Anything can be used...I would love to hear some random stories from some of you just stumbling onto an alpine in the wild, etc. I loved hearing that the one above was just sitting in your drive way.

I've seen such fabulous images on this thread; it's basically what inspired me to get this thing going. But any and all pictures of wild BTS, what you've observed them eating, behaviors you've seen, anything at all. The entire page will consist of each species' wild habits, where it lives, how it lives, the effects of man, and it will be stated that all information was given by the people who truly have observed it (specific names for those who are comfortable with it).

I'm really excited about this page; primarily because it will be authentic and not just second guessed.

I loved the talk about the red marks possibly being from breeding wounds (or any would), and others seemingly are born with it. I'd love to include all that.

Thanks again, and thanks Pike.


----------



## zen (Jan 19, 2006)

Good to see this thread is still going strong.

Dave, that specimen from your driveway has great colour. The salmon-orange colour of the blotches is aguably the brightest colour variant for this species. When you get a good one like this, the colour is solid (pure). I've noticed the streaking is common in wild Blue Mountains specimens too.
These are very attractive features IMO.

Specimens like Zulus perfect orange & black one are the product of selective breeding IMO, and would not occur in the wild.
I'll bet that Zulu started with the best he could find and then bred the best with the best, to get the best of the best. :wink: Correct me if I'm wrong Colin.  



Jordo said:-


> Just came in from feeding them now! (dogfood, egg, spinach, banana), luv my blueys


I'm curious about the "spinach" Jordo. I've never tried it but it sounds like it'd be good if they eat it.
I assume you mean Silverbeet, which is more commonly available.
Do you give it to them raw :?:



Welcome to the site Zach. Hope you enjoy the fodder here.


----------



## jordo (Jan 21, 2006)

Zen, I think it was spinach but no doubt silverbeet would be very similar. Dad grows both spinach and silverbeet (and a heap of other fresh goodies I steal for the lizards, they lov tomatoes :lol: ). I give all their fruit and veg to them raw to keep it a bit natural.
Basically I just put leafy veggies in for the stumpies which are a bit more vegetarian :roll: , I didn't even think the blueys would go for it! Well, I really just feed them whatevers around at the time :wink: the joy of non-fussy lizards 8) 

PS- been away for a few days, sorry!


----------



## zen (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Jordo for the fruit & vege wrap there. 

Fresh is best & you can't get better than straight out of the patch.  

I'll try the spinach for sure. If it's good enough for Popeye it's good enough for my blueys. 
Imagine what it'll do to the males in the breeding season ! :lol: 


Cheers, zen


----------



## jordo (Jan 25, 2006)

Zen i"ll give them anything if i know it won"t kill them


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Alpine blueys*

Photographed these 2 this morning. Both on the road waiting to be run over. I thought they were both males ???? The top one was a lot smaller and rather slim, he has just puffed himself up for the pic.


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah, look like males 2 me but its always hard to tell. They're both really nice colour


----------



## zen (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice specimens there Dave.

I hope you took them off the road after taking the photos :lol: 
They've got no road sense whatsoever.

Have you noticed this species rather interesting habit of stiffening up when they first spot you. They become rigid & freeze!
They project the thinnest aspect towards the predator to make themseves look thinner.
:idea: My theory is that it makes them look more stick-like. 

Some individuals do this everytime you go approach their enclosure, even if born in captivity. Others lose the habit. 


Jordo, it's amazing the wide varirty of foods they'll eat. True omnivores!

I've read that too much banana gives them diarrhea and that you shouldn't give them too many tomatoes. I suppose they're too acidic or something, I can't remember exactly (?)


----------



## jordo (Jan 30, 2006)

Zen,
I don't know about diarrhea - hasn't happened to mine. But i do know that banana, tomato, peaches and probably a few other fleshy fruits are very high in potassium levels, which competes with calcium (in being digested). You can still feed them these fruits but just add some calcium powder to it so the lizards can still get their necessary calcium.


----------



## zen (Feb 4, 2006)

> ...banana, tomato, peaches and probably a few other fleshy fruits are very high in potassium levels, which competes with calcium (in being digested). You can still feed them these fruits but just add some calcium powder to it so the lizards can still get their necessary calcium.


Thanks for the advice Jordo. Very informative. 8) 
I didn't know about this. I'll put a sprinkle on their next fruit feast.  


Here's some pics of a couple of Alpines from near Lithgow.

This is a beautiful big female over 50 cms long with great colouration, especially on the head.






This juvenile looked like a male to me. He's got the rich brick-red irises typical of males.


----------

